# move to athens?



## andyjl (Oct 14, 2010)

hi all, i recently went to athens for a week and really liked it. Im now thinking of moving from england to live out there. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how likely it is to get a job out there?


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

andyjl said:


> hi all, i recently went to athens for a week and really liked it. Im now thinking of moving from england to live out there. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how likely it is to get a job out there?


.....

If you dont speak Greek, then I wouldnt hold your breath whilst looking for a job. Even if you do, the job market is not so good. Maybe in the tourist season you would stand a chance but.......


----------

